# Il Re Pastore (The Shepherd King)....



## classidaho (May 5, 2009)

May not (technically) be 100% opera But it is 'wonderfully Mozart' (at age 19) and is quickly becoming a favorite of mine. 
I only have a Everest Opera Series on 33 1/3 LP and was wondering if anyone was aware of a more modern version that they would reccoment (at a reasonable price). 
Thanx much, in advance, Chuck


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

classidaho said:


> May not (technically) be 100% opera But it is 'wonderfully Mozart' (at age 19) and is quickly becoming a favorite of mine.
> I only have a Everest Opera Series on 33 1/3 LP and was wondering if anyone was aware of a more modern version that they would reccoment (at a reasonable price).
> Thanx much, in advance, Chuck


Consult the Mozart thread in the Opera on DVD subforum, there is a review there by Herkku about the new M22 version of Il Re Pastore.

While you are there, you may want to vote for the best Ring version on DVD/blu-ray in the thread about our new project, the vote closes at 9 PM ET today.


----------

